
Java at 25: Features that made an impact and a look to the future - ingve
https://stackoverflow.blog/2020/07/30/java-at-25-features-that-made-an-impact-and-a-look-to-the-future/
======
draklor40
Strange no one mentioned invokedynamic and how it enabled (or improved)
dynamic languages such as Groovy and Clojure on top of the JVM

